# First Litter



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

We got our first litter on Australia Day, 26th January.
We put two standards together who both carry the hairless and manx gene. We had 8 pups altogether.
5does and 3 bucks. Out of the 8 only 1 was a manx, a gorgeous little boy.

I just need help with the correct colour/terms etc.

here are the pics








This is Coco (mum) & Timmy(dad).








These are our 5 does. 2 of these have no markings.








These are our 3 bucks. One of these is a manx. 2 of these have no markings.

Any help with the correct names/colourings would be greatly appreciated as I am rather new at this.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Very cute, the manx boy is adorable.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats! Cute babes! I especially like your does, I reckon they'll be really pretty


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Aw, he has a teensy tail like a hammie! How cute!


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

here is an update of my first litter....they are now 2 weeks old, have just opened there eyes and are absolutely gorgeous....

here are the marked girls....there are 2 black selfs but i didn't get a picture of them..










here are my little boys...










and here is the little manx i'm keeping....he is so cute...he does come from hairless gene carrier parents so I'm wondering that maybe he could be a hairless as he doesn't have alot of hair around the eyes, nose and the legs are hairless as well.....
I've called him Nigel ...


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like that bub is going to be hairless to me!


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Cool, hairless manx! That is neat


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

awwwwwww, take care of that nigel, make sure he doesn't get too hot or cold, looks like you have a mix of blacks an chocolates, i love choccies


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

mum was a chocolate and dad was a black with a small white headspot....both carry the gene for manx and hairless....
little nigel, manx, looks like he is on the way to premature baldness :lol: and one of the little black and white girls looks like she too maybe hairless....
the chocolate self is a boy and there is another chocolate boy with a small white headspot like his dad.....will post more pics when they turn 3 weeks...


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations! They are so cute!


----------

